# Any NW45's or close like NARS Laguna Bronzer?



## doniad101 (Jan 24, 2007)

If you have any complaints about it, that'll be even better or if you think Casino would work better. TIA!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jan 24, 2007)

I dont think either of them are dark enough to use as a bronzer personally, but Casino makes a pretty eyeshadow crease color *shrug* Laguna just deposits a bit of shimmer to the face.  I prefer my metal rock MSF for bronzer, or Cargo's Dark Bronzer.


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jan 25, 2007)

What affect does bronzer have on our skin? Forgive my ignorance, but I thought it was for a tan/bronze impact.  So I never tried it on meself.  I'll have to experiment, thanks lassies!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jan 25, 2007)

it can impart a healthy glow on the skin.  it's great for contouring, and it imparts a sunkissed look on us.  even those with darker skin get touched by the sun.


----------



## beauty_marked (Jan 26, 2007)

I bought Casino because I thought it would be dark enough with the way it was pictured online. but it is a verryyy light. It made me look ashy. I wouldnt recommend it at all.


----------

